# Custom Tanks



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone know someone or a company that will build a custom tank in your home? 

Reason I'm asking is, my friend will be moving in November to a new home (Marhkam) and he would like a larger tank to hold his arowana community. He's thinking somewhere along the lines of 8-10ft Long by 4ft Wide. The height is not a huge concern. I would think somewhere along the lines of 30in-36in tall is good enough.

Obviously for safety concerns, he would like it in the basement which is why he would need the tank to be built on site. 

He is open to many suggestions as to what type of tank could be built (glass, acrylic, plywood, etc). Filtration would need to be very good as well. 

Do you think a project like this can be done in the $15,000 range?

Any opinions/suggestions?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Is he going to do this himself or have someone do the whole thing for him?

I'd get in contact with WTAC, maybe he can help. Other than that, maybe call Miracles in glass (they do both glass and acrylic tanks) and aquarium obsessed in Barrie. The names of any acrylic tank makers escapes me now, but there are a few too.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

check out some of the DIY mega tanks here...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=30&sid=69163b1b081993d7d0605e951fcf2c51


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

He's not exactly the _hands-on_ type of guy.

As much I would like to personally attempt this crazy little project, I can't. lol

I don't want to be liable for an new swimming pool in his brand new home.

Which is why he would like someone experienced in tank building to have it done on site.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya I would contact Wilson for sure, he can at least point you in a good direction if he can't


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Jkhuu I think i have the name wrong can build acrylic tanks. PM him and see what he says


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll contact wtac and jkhuu.

Might be better if jkhuu would help us since he's from that area as well.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For a tank that size, I would highly recommend you go with a professional company with known projects and customers. 1000 gallons of water is a huge project, and I'm sure if he's getting a tank that size he won't mind paying for a quality install from a proven company.


----------



## will_abs (Jul 26, 2009)

Jkhuu makes some amazing custom tanks, I've seen them myself.
You won't be disappointed if you decide to have him make one for you.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't know of Jkhuu's work or comany affiliation but when it comes to aq'ms in that size, Miracles would be the company to call. Especially in a new home, you want that "peace of mind" of a company with a long history, knowledgeable and talented employees and offers warranty as well as support should any issues arise. 

A top notch company to deal with and have all the neccessary equipment/machinery to accurately cut, polish and wash the glass panes prior to shipping/packing/delivery and a safe, efficient and SOLID on-site build. IMHO, there is no other company (locally) for such a project.

Having quoted for a similar sized job, $15K is pretty close...just for the aquarium.

HTH


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

15k should cover the cost of a 10x4x3 aquarium easy, including starphire front. I think Miracles built the 11x3x3 for Dragon King.

IMHO, I wouldn't trust just any company to build a tank of this size. Several hundred gallons of water is no joke. I've personally seen some bad quality seams on some big expensive tanks. Even the most reputable companies have failing products going out the door.

If money is no object. Tell your friend to check out A.G.E. in TX US. Beautiful construction with glass sides, pvc bottoms and acrylic Eurobracing around the top, making options endless!
www.acrylicandglassexhibits.com


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. My buddy picked up another 220G to hold off for now. By the looks of his new house, the tank would need to be built in the basement. There's no way to bring in a huge tank....this is where plywood comes to mind. We'll see if it will ever happen.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I would strongly recommend buying a Miracles, Tenecor or ATM tank in that size. And I would strongly recommend acrylic as glass would be just rediculous to transport and install. 

I would use Miracles because they are local. Canadian owned and operated. You save big time on the shipping. 

For pricing you have to call a Miracles dealer. Miracles does not sell direct. 

There are many who say they can build an acrylic tank. Many can build acrylic tanks. But there are only 1 or 2 that will stand up if there is a problem. The rest will cancel the phone, break there lease, move and will never be heard of again.

What you want is quality built. And Miracles will provide nothing less.

FYI I just priced out 2 tanks from Miracles here are the numbers to get an idea how expensive tanks can be. 

72x40x48H 600g
in 1 1/4" glass $15995.00 starfire and on site assembly extra
in 1.5" acrylic $13995.00 one piece euro brace

Cut this same tank down to 34" height and cut roughly $10 000 off the price. (obviously not as thick material)

96x30x34H 425g
in 3/4" glass $4700.00 starfire and on site assembly extra
in 1" acrylic $5500.00 one piece eurobrace


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm familiar with all the companies listed. I am only kidding on the plywood tank. I would only attempt that if it was at my own home. My friend is not one to get his hands dirty which is why on site assembly would be ideal for him. 

Thanks for the quote AD.


----------

